# Guia para reparar TV LCD y Plasma



## Gerson strauss (Oct 19, 2011)

Dejo esta guía para reparar TV LCD y Plasma, es de libre distribución.


----------



## ls2k (Oct 20, 2011)

gracias, se agradece el aporte, ya me estaba haciendo la platita ara un curso . ajaj no mentira, pero se ve interesante, además donde vivo hay un deshuesadero de lcds y plasmas asi que me sirve un poco para entender de que se trata.. una consulta para no hacer un post, alguien sabe a que frecuencia trabajan los receptores ir de los videocasettes y los lcd y plasma?


----------



## josevalez (Dic 24, 2011)

Gracias por el aporte...



Un saludo cordial,.tengo un LCD mod.LN32B350F1XZL, el cual presenta problemas con la fuente, no me ha sido fácil reparalo, no tengo el diagrama, los sintomas son: Al encenderlo, sale imagen y sonido, todo normal,
al apagarlo y volverlo a encender,..no sale imagen, negro pero con voz y pasan los canales..
Alguien podria ayudarme a solucionar este sintoma?..se los agradecería...


----------



## elgriego (Feb 2, 2012)

josevalez dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola josevalez,Casi seguro Tenes un problema en el inverter,aparentemente, se esta protegiendo,medi las tensiones de la fuente ,Y fijate, si estan normales,la tension del inverter debe ser de 24 v para ese tamaño de pantalla,si podes subite una foto de las placa de fuente y la del inverter ,para poder guiarte mejor. 

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## josevalez (Feb 8, 2012)

Hola Jonhatan , gracias por tu respuesta, anexo foto del inverter,en espera de tus comentarios,
Gracias,

Jose



Griego, gracias por tu respuesta, anexo foto del inverter, en espera  de tus comentarios....


----------

